# new xtrail pics with spoiler



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*Motorage Rear Spoiler*

Tjc, I just had my rear spoiler installed today, too! I was going to post pictures of it but thought I'd just add on to your post.  

Here are before and after pictures in different views. Sorry... pictures were taken with a camera phone so the quality isn't so good.

View 1:



View 2:
 


View 3:



View 4:



I like this spoiler more because it is in line with the top of the vehicle rather than forming a new line altogether. Though of course, that's just a personal preference.  Here's a pic that shows that feature off a bit more.


Getting my X slowly but surely in shape! Next thing would be the CAI. Hopefully I can get that this weekend!


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

How much did you pay to install it, thetimster? It looks really nice. Make me who was opposing to install spoiler on my Xty want one too!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Jguy_ca... this site's in Japanese. 

http://www.shuei.co.jp/shopping/xtrail/xtr_apof.html

But the spoiler's the last picture/item on the page. The price says Y50,400 with Y1,000 shipping within Japan. That translates to US$470 or so. I got it for a bit over $500 shipped, painted and installed here in the Philippines.

A pretty steep price, yes. But... I haven't seen a spoiler like it anywhere else. I think I might be the only one here with it, too. Like you, I was initially against a spoiler. None of my previous cars ever had one. But then I saw Terranismo's and started to think about getting one (wonder where he's been!.. his is only $150 or so plus $20 for painting). By chance, I just happened on the one on this website. It is supposed to be the same spoiler as Terranismo's (carry's the same name), but it isn't. In any case, after studying the picture on the website a bit, I decided I actually really wanted it. The OEM spoiler here doesn't appeal to me. It's mounted on top of the rear end of the roof. The other options with body kits sold here didn't really strike me either. But this one... well, this one suits me just fine!! So I'm glad you like it! :thumbup:


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Jguy_ca... this site's in Japanese.
> 
> http://www.shuei.co.jp/shopping/xtrail/xtr_apof.html
> 
> ...


Hmm IMHO the JAOS wing looks better...


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

topcarwing.com

is where i got mine lol


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Yeah Sergei... others here liked that too. I just didn't like the spoiler to jut upwards. As I said, its a matter of personal taste.


----------



## mranu (Jun 9, 2005)

Check on ebay and they have these spoliers listed.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah the ones on ebay is the same on i got
i just so happened that the guy sellin those spoilers lived like 10 mins away from me lol :fluffpol:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Both spoilers you have shown above look very nice, but I have a question.

Does this spoiler type help with keeping the dirt and dust away from the tailgate glass?

This is one of the reasons why I may look at upgrading from the standard type spoiler which is useless in providing any sort of functionality (other than looks).

During my off-road trips, my tailgate turns into a huge mess of dust and dirt and my spoiler (which is exactly like the factory one) doesn't help reduce that.

Would be very much interested to hear your feedback in this regard.

Thanks guys


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

well my spoiler doesnt sit flush to the tailgate

there is some little pads that sit inbetween the tailgate and spoiler

as for dirt?

little bit but not too much 
when my car is dirty the back still seems to get hit the hardests :thumbdwn:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jalal it doesn't work as a dirt deflector at all. I still get the same amount of dirt on my back window as I did before.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. Too bad then, not worth the upgrade for me, as I need a dust reflector and thought this type of spoiler may provide that as well.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, those spoilers look good :thumbup:


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

thanx :thumbup:


----------

